# train des équipages



## giuseppegg

Cari tutti,ho un dubbio di resa rispetto all'espressione "train des équipages". "Treno degli equipaggi" è una sorta di 'invenzione' napoleonica. Nel contesto del libro che sto leggendo, non so. Mi sembra che non sia una soluzione accettabile. Secondo voi un treno che trasporta munizioni e viveri ed equipaggiamenti ecc. può essere chiamato così, con questa espressione così antiquata? Nel web ci sono diverse occorrenze, anche nei libri. Ma non trovo occorrenze dirimenti. Brancolo nel buio. Sono quasi tutte occorrenze ottocentesche, come contesto. Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto che vorrete darmi, ggg


----------



## Paquita

Je ne suis pas sûre de bien comprendre la question...mais tant pis...

Le Train à été en effet créé par Napoléon pur ravitailler ses troupes
Train est un acronyme: *T*ransport et *R*avitaillement de l'*A*rmée *I*mpériale de *N*apoléon".

Mais il existe dans l'armée française actuelle des "régiments du train" voir ici

voir aussi: clic ! 


> Mise à jour : 27/09/*2011* 10:22
> 
> *Depuis 200 ans* l'arme du train permet à l'armée de Terre de se  projeter sur les théâtres d'opération où elle doit intervenir.  Organisant et coordonnant l'ensemble des mouvements et des  ravitaillements, elle est un acteur logistique incontournable  garantissant l'autonomie de l'armée de Terre.



J'espère que cela répond à ta question ???


----------



## giuseppegg

Merci Paquit&,
j'avais bien trouvé ce sens là, mais je me sens égaré, parce que le texte dont il est question renvoie à une autre époque: années Vingt, Russie. Est-ce que "train des equipages" est une expression qui peut aussi faire allusion à autre chose? Est-ce que elle peut renvoyer aussi à autre chose (comme le Trésor le suggère?). Ce n'est qu'un acronyme? "treno degli equipaggi", en italien, est une expression qui ne renvoie que (me semble-t-il) à l'epoque napoleonienne (malheureusement); donc je suis perdu...  g g g (mais je vous remercie enormement pour votre reponse).


----------



## Paquita

Puoi darnoi una frase completa senza la quale possiamo soltanto immaginare?
"train" e "equipage" possono avere molte accezioni...


----------



## giuseppegg

oui, merci, donc, je commence en italien, et puis je donne un extrait de l'original.
Il mio dubbio riguarda la resa dell'espressione "train des équipages".
Mi ci sono imbattuto in un romanzo ambientato in Siberia, negli anni '20-'21.
Un distaccamento dell'Armata bianca si divide in due tronconi. Uno dei due tronconi, il più piccolo, ha il compito di distogliere l'attenzione del nemico dal grosso delle truppe e dal "train des équipages".
Ecco il brano:
"Actuellement, la division de X. s'est scindée en deux. La partie la moins nombreuse est placée sous le commandement personnel de X. et a pour objectif d'attirer
les Rouges de son côté et de les détourner ainsi du gros des troupes et du train des équipages. Les deux tronçons de la division espèrent se frayer un passage au travers des troupes rouges et pénétrer dans la région d'Irkoutsk où X compte provoquer une insurrection contre les bolcheviks". Voilà, merci encore, g g g


----------



## Paquita

Non so abbastanza italiano per darti una traduzione della frase, ma posso dirti che si tratta senza dubbio delle munizioni e viveri ed equipaggiamenti ma non sono in un treno...
Si chiama "treno" preche vanno come un treno, ma sono altri veicoli, uno doppo altro...



> *1.* *File *de bêtes destinées au transport de marchandises ou à la consommation. _Un train de mulets_.     _Un (grand) train de bœufs, de chevaux_ (_Ac._ 1835-1935).  CNRTL





> _P. méton._ [Avec ou sans maj.]     _Train des équipages_, _train_ (mod.). Corps de troupe chargé des transports sur route d'une armée;


----------



## giuseppegg

grazie mille. Adesso sono sicuro che significa DAVVERO quel che dice il Trésor (che per me è la Bibbia); il problema resta la resa in italiano. Ti ringrazio ancora, Paq, moltissimo, g  gg


----------



## matoupaschat

Le salmerie (fila, o convoglio di - )?


----------



## yannalan

Guarda qui; nell esercito italiano :
http://www.esercito.difesa.it/Organizzazione/Armi_corpi/Arma%20dei%20Trasporti%20e%20Materiali/Pagine/default.aspx
Questo e il lavoro del "train des équipages"francese.


----------



## giuseppegg

merci yannalan. Je vois mieux les fonctions du train des équipages (nella contemporaneità);
@Matoup: fila/convogli/convoglio di salmerie mi convince molto, grazie ggg


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie GGG, mi fai piacere.
Matou (meglio lasciar perdere la _p_).


----------



## giuseppegg

Cher Matou, j'ai trouvé d'autres... continuo in italiano (sono fatigué): ho trovato altre occorrenze che sconsigliano l'utilizzo di "salmerie" da solo, e consigliano invece di mettere sempre un riferimento a "trasporto", "convoglio", "truppe addette a/incaricate di" ecc. Posso permettermi di allegare altri loci, altri contesti? ggg


----------



## matoupaschat

giuseppegg said:


> Posso permettermi di allegare altri loci, altri contesti? ggg


Ciao Giuseppe,
Tieni conto che non sono madrelingua, perché temo di non capire che cosa vuoi dire. Spiegati meglio per favore.
Matou


----------



## giuseppegg

@Matou, Scusami! Je demandais la permission de mettre ici d'autres points, d'autres phrases (courtes) ouù je trouve ce cauchemar d'expression. J'ai bien saisi maintenant, mais selon les endroit l'accent va sur des aspects différents.
A un certain moment le texte dit que la femme d'un militaire puni est punie à son tour, et donc on l'envoie "au train des équipages". Puis, encore: il y a un "officier qui commandait les train des équipages": responsabile delle salmerie/delle truppe/degli uomini addetti alle salmerie/al trasporto delle etc.". Voilà. Mais... per non far confusione potrei mettere in colonna le 4, 5 occorrenze. Se non è osare troppo, et merci encore, Matou, g g g


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, se tutte le altre frasi riguardano l'espressione "train des équipages", mi sembra che tu possa continuare a postare qui. Comunque, io non sono moderatore, dunque ti direi di provare con le varie occorrenze in colonne, e vedremo.


----------



## giuseppegg

D'accord; voilà, et merci, grazie mille:
1) La partie la moins nombreuse [...] a pour objectif d'attirer les Rouges [...] et de les détourner ainsi du gros des troupes et *du train des équipages*.2): T., qui commandait *le train des équipages*, [...]
3): Mme G. avait etée envoyée *au train des équipages*. Son mari ne l’avait pas suivie.4): On racontait *qu'au train des équipages*la conseillère d'Etat couchait sous la tente de T. 5): Il n'y avait pas une seule femme à cinquante kilomètres à la ronde. *Au train des équipages*, T. ne souriait plus, il avait même renoncé à soigner sa barbe. Il avait supporté la faim et la soif mais il ne pouvait pas demeurer chaste;
Sono le occorrenze principali. Merci bien, g g g


----------



## matoupaschat

Dalle occorrenze che dai, è chiaro che non conviene la parola salmerie. Pensavo che ci volesse un vocabolo più o meno antiquato, invece no. 
Ma ho avuto l'idea di guardare nel mio Boch-Zanichelli del 1995, che dà: _train des équipages_, corpo del treno. Ecco il risultato di una ricerca su google.it Corpo del treno. Cosa ne pensi?
MPC


----------



## giuseppegg

3): Mme G. avait etée envoyée *au train des équipages*. Son mari ne l’avait pas suivie. 4): On racontait *qu'au train des équipages*la conseillère d'Etat couchait sous la tente de T. (mais 5 aussi): sono delle occorrenze che mi portano a escludere l'impiego della parola "treno", che ne pensi? (per non creare l'effetto calque / faux ami)
ggg
ps: je ne comprends plus s'il s'agit d'un détachement, d'un lieu physique (la conseillère...couchait), d'une fonction, d'une section de cette armée (qui est petite), ou autre chose... (
- 2 : comandante della sezione (o simili) preposta alle salmerie/al trasporto degli equipaggiamenti;
- 1: come il punto 2)
- 3 e 4: je ne sais plus; je ne comprends où cette prisonnière (la femme d'un officier) a été envoyée.
Merci pour ton aide, g g g


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusami, Giuseppe, se non scrivo in italiano, je dois déjà chercher mes mots en français...

Selon moi, le "train des équipages", c'est aussi bien le détachement physique càd les hommes et le matériel que la fonction, le rôle qu'ils remplissent.
Donc on peut dire que  Mme G y a été envoyée et que la conseillère d'Etat y couchait sous la tente càd dans le service du _train des équipage. 
_Et d'après ce que j'ai compris, "il corpo del treno" peut s'employer de la même façon, aussi bien pour la réalité physique que pour la fonction.

MPC


----------



## giuseppegg

caro MPC, oui, j'en suis persuadé: pour en effet de metonymie t.des é. signifie le contenu, le transport, la troupe qui en est chargée etc. J'avais un doute d'ordre lexycal, et je rechignais à l'emploi d'un mot comme "treno", parce que en italien, s'il est vrai qu'on peut dire "treno di vita", il est vrai aussi que ça fait très très bizarre et vieilli. Je veux eviter de donner cette impressione de calque, mais je pourrai aussi bien employer le mot, car de toute façon le texte a une allure 'desueta'... merci encore, merci infinimment, g g g


----------

